# Chick near miss with feeder



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Just thought I would share with y'all what happened last evening. One of our little 12 day old chicks got her foot stuck in the edge of the feeder. There are little edges that curve out on the ends and that's where one of her "toes" got stuck. Who know what would have happened had I not been there to help her get it out! I am changing her feeder to a different style next trip to TSC.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad your baby is ok. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

